# New Puppy Cut - Ideas Please!!



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Hi everyone -

We usually keep Cody in a puppy cut, but we've let him grow out a bit. He is going for a haircut on Tuesday and I was really hoping some of you could give me some ideas. 

I want the hair on his body a good bit shorter, but I was wondering how he'd look if we kept the hair on his legs a little longer. When the hair on his legs is really short, it makes them look too skinny. I realize they ARE skinny - hope I'm making sense here. And, I prefer to keep his "beard" and ears a little longer. 

Again, hope I'm making sense. Have any of you ever tried a cut like this? If so, pictures please? or tell me how I explain all that to Cody's groomer.


Thanks so much! You're all so great. The wealth of information on this forum is amazing!!

~Amy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, he is so cute in your siggy :wub: I think they always look better when the hair on the legs is a little longer than body. I did that once or twice and I really liked it. I have to see if I took pictures. last week I just gave him a hair cut on his legs and he looks very silly. I have to even him up. 

ok I found some. here the leg hair is just a little longer. when I shave his legs the same as his body he will look really skinny
This is I think when i just gave him a hair cut which never looks good on the same day but after couple of weeks it will be ok



















I have to add that the groomer will do a much better job than me


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Amy,

I like the haircut you're describing. I prefer the hair on the legs to be longer too. One time and one time only I took Lizzie to a groomer who butchered her hair. She even shaved her legs and OMG did that look awful. :shocked: 

Cathy A


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a webpage with the Maltese short-cut by Margory Martin as well as pictures of a couple of my girls after their first haircuts at the end of the short-cut article. It can be seen at http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltese_shortcut.htm

I have made a few minor adjustments to the way I groom my cut-downs due to my personal likes/dislikes or to the special needs of the particular Maltese that I happen to be grooming but still follow the basics as in the origonal Short-cut article.

Hope this helps.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i always leave the legs a little longer too! :biggrin:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree that I like the hair longer on the skinny legs BUT they do matt a lot so it is always tempting to cut them shorter!

I am letting Wolfie grow a mustache and beard for the first time.

I scissor cut Wolfie's coat yesterday. I very much would like it long, but its thick and I can not keep the mattes away no matter how often I comb him out!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

definitely keep the legs longer than the body! I've found that out the hard way. Nothing looks worse than little chicken legs, LOL! My girl Caddy had to have a csection and they shaved one of her legs. Even though I knew better, I thought 'oh i'll just even it up' and I cut short the other leg. OMG. Caddy didnt' have her picture taken for months after that! It's finally to the length where I dont' cringe every time I look at her. 

Here is a cut that I did on my girl Lucy

[attachment=31967:IMG_5091.jpg]

I left the legs long and just trimmed the beard and cut down the body. I'm growing her back out for my daughter to use for jr showmanship so she isnt' in this cut anymore but I liked it because it was easy to take care of and she still looked like a 'maltese'

Make sure your groomer knows exactly what you want (and dont' want) or you may wind up with a cut that you don't like. If you want the topknot hair, make sure they know that!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> definitely keep the legs longer than the body! I've found that out the hard way. Nothing looks worse than little chicken Here is a cut that I did on my girl Lucy
> 
> [attachment=31967:IMG_5091.jpg]
> 
> ...


Soda is in a similar cut...probably a little longer. He is really in a poodle lamb trim modified to a Maltese. His legs have hair higher up. They blend at the shoulders and hips.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Your Cody is adorable. :wub: I don't care for the skinny leg look either. I try to keep Boo & Hannah in a 1 or 1 1/2 in" cut with the legs being the same or slightly longer. I like fluffy rounded feet too. I like for the leg hair to be the same length from top to bottom, not longer at the foot. I got this routine I go through everytime I take them to the groomer. My instructions are "no poodle nose, no schnauzer face, no baboon butt, no chicken legs & no kitty cat paws." I got really angry at my groomer last mth for doing all of the above to Hannah & so I now have a new groomer. Here's a pic of Hannah before the groomer gave her chicken legs.
[attachment=31969:Hannah_1544.jpg]


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I like cutting the body short and just giving the legs a trim too. There was a post a long time ago on this forum with a picture of a dog with my favorite hair cut style: http://happytailpets.com/Folders/lib197/St...veMePJsPink.jpg :wub:


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for all the great info everyone - and mostly for reassuring me. I had never seen this cut on other dogs and thought I might be crazy for wanting this cut - but apparently it's pretty popular.

Thanks again!
~Amy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I have a webpage with the Maltese short-cut by Margory Martin as well as pictures of a couple of my girls after their first haircuts at the end of the short-cut article. It can be seen at http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltese_shortcut.htm
> 
> I have made a few minor adjustments to the way I groom my cut-downs due to my personal likes/dislikes or to the special needs of the particular Maltese that I happen to be grooming but still follow the basics as in the origonal Short-cut article.
> 
> Hope this helps.[/B]



Sharon, I've always loved that little Chanel of Marjorie's in the book showing that haircut....and the bracelet around her neck. LOL! I modified it a bit by making the topknot and face furnishings a bit longer but it's still basically the
same cut.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Puppy cuts are so darn cute!! 

I am banning myself from reading this thread any further :brownbag: I gots me some groomin' to do.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I like cutting the body short and just giving the legs a trim too. There was a post a long time ago on this forum with a picture of a dog with my favorite hair cut style: http://happytailpets.com/Folders/lib197/St...veMePJsPink.jpg :wub:[/B]



That's a very cute cut. That little dog has been modeling for years.
I cut Toy's hair that way at one time. I call it the Genie cut. LOL
Here's a pic of her in it.
[attachment=31981:ToyJUNE05.jpg]


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry for OT but
pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese can you post more pics of sweet toy


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Yes - Yes!! More pictures.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> sorry for OT but
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese can you post more pics of sweet toy
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...I LOVE Toy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Yesterday we gave Bianca her puppy cut, well deserved since she is now a Mex Ch, Great Mex Ch and International Champion. I liked it, i would have left some hair in her body and a liitle bit more to do a top knot but Ramon, our handler and groomer, decided that she would be more comfortable with this style:


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

i can try posting some of my grooms that I do to see if that helps at all. 

On a Shih Tzu, that is an E comb all over(about 2 to 2.5 inches), with a long teddybear head with tie up topknot and shave bridge of nose, trim tail, and heavy scissor









a Maltese with a thick cotton coat. That is a 0 Comb(about and inch a/o), tbh, short ears, leave hir in front of eyes with a tie up topknot.









sorry, these are my favorite kind of cuts so they are th eones I take pictures of. When I do different syles I will take pics.

Got a Poodle? A 0 comb a/o, shave fc and feet, trim ears shortand a pom pom tail.


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

oh...and here is one for ya.

Have a Standard Poodle?

This is an ex showdog. His pattern was actually off compared to pictures I was looking at, but I was told to follow the pattern set. 

Last time the pom poms on the legs had been shaved off, so I had to reset them, which is why they look so goofy.

My first Continental Cut. Sorry its sideways


----------

